# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ↫█ انجـــمن تخصصی برنامه ریزی گروهی داوطلبان کنکور ریاضی 93 █↬

## BaHRaM_74

بــــا ســـلام . من این تاپیک رو استارت زدم که همه ی بچهای کنکور 93 اینجا جمع شیم و بخواییم پیرامون کنکور برنامه ریزی ، همکاری درسی و ایجاد انگیزه کنیم . امیدوارم که استقبال کنید از این تاپیک و شروع به همکاری کنیم .

----------


## mohammad74

من الان شدیدا به یک برنامه ریزی نیاز دارم کمک میخوام

----------


## BaHRaM_74

باید اول بچه ها جمع شن تا با کمک هم برنامه ریزی کنیم

----------


## BaHRaM_74

بریم بعد افطار میاییم .
محمد جان برو بچ کنکور 93 کجان پس

----------


## Parniya

عنوان رو مناسب تر بنویسید بد نیستا !! من فک کردم تبلیغِ اخه !!  :Yahoo (94): 

مرسی  :Yahoo (4): 

تاپیک مشابه : :.:.:طبق یه برنامه ریزی اصولی با هم درس بخونیم(رشته ی ریاضی):.:.: - صفحه 18

----------


## Parniya

منتقل شد به بخش مناسب

----------


## samaneh ghz

از لحاظ برنامه ریزی وافعا مشکل دارم 
بال برنامه ی پشتیبان هم اصلا جور نیستم

----------


## ROS3

منم هســـــــــــــتم بنظرم تاپیک (طبق یه برنامه ریزی اصولی درس بخونیم رشته ی ریاضی)
هم خیلی خوبه

----------


## BaHRaM_74

سلام بچه ها من اومدم

----------


## BaHRaM_74

http://dl-zohur12.ir/rapidleech/file..._Emam_Reza.mp3
بچه ها این آنگ حامد زمانی وهلالی اگه دارید که هیچی اگه ندارید دانلود کنید

----------


## BaHRaM_74

بچه ها کجاین یه جلسه فوری بزاریم

----------


## BaHRaM_74

http://dl-zohur12.ir/rapidleech/file..._Emam_Reza.mp3
بچه ها این آنگ حامد زمانی وهلالی اگه دارید که هیچی اگه ندارید دانلود کنید

----------


## Parniya

> http://dl-zohur12.ir/rapidleech/file..._Emam_Reza.mp3
> بچه ها این آنگ حامد زمانی وهلالی اگه دارید که هیچی اگه ندارید دانلود کنید


اقا ! بهرام

موضوع تاپیک چیه؟

لینک اهنگ میزاری؟

مگه تاپیک درسی نیستش؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BaHRaM_74

آره . اینو گذاشتم همین جوری . حق با شماست

----------


## Parniya

> آره . اینو گذاشتم همین جوری . حق با شماست


2 تا پست منو ندیدی؟

عنوان رو ویرایش کن خب؟

اگه گروه هسش واسه درس خوندن مشخص کن
و رشته رو هم حتما بنویس

مرسی

----------


## tanhaei

> 2 تا پست منو ندیدی؟
> 
> عنوان رو ویرایش کن خب؟
> 
> اگه گروه هسش واسه درس خوندن مشخص کن
> و رشته رو هم حتما بنویس
> 
> 
> مرسی


درسته بهتره تجربی ها اینجا باشن چون برا ریاضی تاپیک زده شده
دوستان برنامه ای برا کنکور ندارید؟؟؟؟؟؟
کنکور آزمایشی سنجش از مهر شروع میشه بودجه بندی هم داره بهتره یه سر به اون بزنید

----------


## m-javad

منم هستم فقط اینجا مال کدوم رشته هست؟؟؟ :Y (463):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

منم هستم.
 واسه تجربیاس

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> درسته بهتره تجربی ها اینجا باشن چون برا ریاضی تاپیک زده شده
> دوستان برنامه ای برا کنکور ندارید؟؟؟؟؟؟
> کنکور آزمایشی سنجش از مهر شروع میشه بودجه بندی هم داره بهتره یه سر به اون بزنید


اینکه بودجه بندیش فقط واسه پایس.پس درسای پیش چی میشن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m-javad

به نظر من که سنجش خوب نیست اکثرا فقط جامع هاشو میرن بقیش کم میرن

----------


## maryaam_M5R

منکه ازقلم چی خیری ندیم گاج خوبه که شهرما نمایندگیشو نداره.
چرا این تاپیکو گذاشتین واسه ریاضی؟اونا خودشون ی تاپیک اینطوری دارن.
پرنیا جان ی کاری بکن.

----------


## BaHRaM_74

*برنامهٔ درسی* به شناخت، پیش‌بینی، سازماندهی و شکل دادن فعالیتهای آموزشی و پرورشی در حیطهٔ یادگیری یادگیرندگان گفته می‌شود. برنامه درسی شاخه‌ای از علوم تربیتی است. برنامه‌ریزی درسی تنها یکی از شاخه‌های مطالعات برنامه درسی است که به «تدوین، اجرا و ارزشیابی» برنامه درسی می‌پردازد.

----------


## BaHRaM_74

*تعاریف برنامهٔ درسی[ویرایش]* تعریف واحدی از برنامهٔ درسی در میان صاحبنظران این علم وجود ندارد و هر کس بنا به تفکرات خود، تعریفی از برنامه‌ریزی درسی ارئه داده است. به طور کلی نگرشهای اساسی به برنامه‌ریزی درسی به چند شاخهٔ رشد فرایندهای ذهنی و عقلی، منطق‌گرایی علمی، تحقق خود، و تطابق و بازسازی اجتماعی قابل تقسیم است.
 در زبان انگلیسی از برنامه‌ریزی درسی بیشتر با عنوان *برنامهٔ درسی* (به انگلیسی: Curriculum)‏ یاد می‌شود. برخی تعاریف برنامهٔ درسی از دیدگاه اندیشمندان غربی:
 «برنامهٔ درسی، شامل کلیهٔ تجربه‌ها، مطالعه‌ها، بحثها، فعالیتهایس گروهی و فردی و سایر اعمالی است که فراگیر تحت سرپرستی و راهنمایی مدرسه انجام می‌دهد.»
 «برنامهٔ آموزشی نقشه‌ای است که در آن فرصتهای مناسب یادگیری برای رسیدن به هدفهای کلی و جزئی مربوط که برای دانش‌آموزان و مدارس در نظر گرفته شده‌اند.»
 در یک مقاله‌ٔ سال ۲۰۰۷، ویلیام پاینار برنامه درسی را اینگونه تعریف کرده است: «محل اندیشه‌ورزی که در آن افراد برای تعریف خود و جهان کوشش می‌کنند». این کوشش که پاینار به آن اشاره دارد مربوط به شرح حال خود و نهادهاست که بسیار پیچیده می‌باشد و نیز نسلهای جدید که با جهانی متغیر مواجه‌اند که معمولاً به سختی توسط پیشینیان‌شان قابل تصور بوده است. این کوشش که پاینار به آن اشاره دارد مربوط به شرح حال خود و نهادهاست که بسیار پیچیده می‌باشد و نیز نسلهای جدید که با جهانی متغیر مواجه‌اند که معمولاً به سختی توسط پیشینیان‌شان قابل تصور بوده است.
[۱]
 اصطلاح برنامه درسی به منظورهای گوناگونی به کار برده شده است از جمله بعنوان برنامه ای برای یک موضوع درسی خاص دریک پایه تحصیلی مشخص،در طول یک دوره تحصیلی،یا به عنوان برنامه موضوعهای مختلف درسی در طول یک دوره تحصیلی. با این وجود دربسیاری از موارد برنامه درسی از فهرستی از هدفهای آموزشی ومطالبی که در مدارس باید تدریس شود تجاوز نمی کرد؛ درسالهای اخیر مفهوم برنامه درسی گسترش یافته است، تا آنجا که برنامه تفصیلی کلّیۀ فعالیتهای یادگیری یادگیرنده،انواع وسایل آموزشی، پیشنهادهایی در مورد راهبردهای یاددهی- یادگیری وشرایط اجرای برنامه را شامل شده است. برنامه‌ریزی درسی یعنی انتخاب دانش،مهارت و نگرش ارزشمند برای یادگیری در مدارس.[۲]

 برنامه‌ریزی درسی در میان دانش‌آموزان و دانشجویان، بیشتر به معنای تعیین برنامه‌ای زمانی برای خواندن دروس و کتابهاست که به طور کلی با مفهوم علمی برنامه‌ریزی درسی متفاوت است.

----------


## Parniya

> منکه ازقلم چی خیری ندیم گاج خوبه که شهرما نمایندگیشو نداره.
> چرا این تاپیکو گذاشتین واسه ریاضی؟اونا خودشون ی تاپیک اینطوری دارن.
> پرنیا جان ی کاری بکن.


عزیزم

استارتر ریاضی هستش

برنامه ریزی و مطالعه گروهی برای کنکور 93 (تجربی ها همه بیاین)

این واسه تجربی هاست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.v

دوستان منم ریاضی هستم.امروز ثبت نام کردم

----------

